
Zulip Server 1.6 released - nicholasjbs
http://blog.zulip.org/2017/06/06/zulip-server-1-6-released/
======
pweaver
"More than 150 people (!!!) contributed commits to this release, bringing the
Zulip server to 307 distinct code contributors. In 2017, Zulip has had, by a
wide margin, the most active open-source development community of any group
chat software."

Zulip is an amazing open source community to work with. The community puts in
a lot of effort and thought to welcoming new contributors and keeping it easy,
fun, and productive to contribute.

------
red2awn
Repository: [https://github.com/zulip/zulip](https://github.com/zulip/zulip)

Chat with the devs at [https://chat.zulip.org](https://chat.zulip.org) !

------
lima
Zulip is easily the best open source group chat solution, especially for
companies.

It's very well designed from the ground up and gets all the little details
right (real name + mail address handling, not mangling pasted content, full
text search, hell, they even ship with Nagios checks for their backend
services...).

The threading model is second to none - once you've become used to it, using
any room-based chat software feels cumbersome and "wrong".

~~~
jinushaun
Does not match my personal experience over several months of daily use. Zulip
is designed by and for software engineers—which is not a compliment. The whole
experience feels like opening vi for the first time. Nothing is obvious… not
even writing a message.

The threading model is probably how all other chat apps _should_ work, but I
don't think that the ui/ux that _actually_ exists in Zulip is good.

~~~
tabbott
Clicking on a message is how you open compose to reply.

Also, there are giant buttons at the bottom of the screen to compose a new
one.

Yes, you do need to learn a bit about how to use the tool, but that's true for
any new tool.

------
nikisweeting
Big congrats to all the contributors, this is a huge release!

------
donalhunt
Is it just me or do the instructions
([https://zulip.readthedocs.io/en/latest/prod-
install.html](https://zulip.readthedocs.io/en/latest/prod-install.html)) for
running the server "in production" make people's skin crawl??

I suspect that this is common with corporate tools and services since business
priorities usually dictate that resources are focused on revenue generating
systems / services. Comes with it's own risks...

FTR: will see if I have some cycles to contribute improved release process
documentation in the coming months.

~~~
jsiepkes
For opensource standards the instructions look pretty okay? Looks similar to
instructions for projects like Mattermost, OTRS, etc.

~~~
donalhunt
concerns stemmed from the various mentions of everything being in /root which
just seems like plain bad security practice.

however a cursory review of the codebase indicates that most of the services
run as the zulip user and authentication uses certificates rather than
passwords.

~~~
aero31aero
It might not have been obvious, but for installation, you should use a
dedicated machine or virtual machine.

That would mean your concerns regarding /root would be solved automatically.

------
bryanlarsen
Anybody have a Kubernetes Helm chart for Zulip so I can just do 'helm install
zulip' to try it out?

